# eitexam.com How close are the practice problems to the actual fe exam?



## Don (Aug 21, 2009)

The eitexam problems are alot easier than the lindeburg problems...which one better represents the problems on the actual eit/fe exam?

Thanks!


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Aug 23, 2009)

Don said:


> The eitexam problems are alot easier than the lindeburg problems...which one better represents the problems on the actual eit/fe exam?
> Thanks!


I'm wondering about this as well. Someone please respond!


----------



## wvgirl14 (Aug 23, 2009)

More Similar to the morning part. I have taken it twice and using this for my 3rd attempt. I have been through the Lindeburg book the previous two times. This seems to breakdown the fundamentals and goes through each part of the reference manual. I have already discovered things I hadn't on the last two attempts. That is my 2 cents, but I am sure others feel differently.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 24, 2009)

I found the Lindeburg practice exam to be more difficult than the AM part of the exam. The NCEES practice exam was more in-line with the AM part. The problems in the FERM were closer to the PM exam difficulty.

Ironically I worked up to the last second on the AM, and finished with an hour to spare in the PM (and I passed).


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Aug 25, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> I found the Lindeburg practice exam to be more difficult than the AM part of the exam. The NCEES practice exam was more in-line with the AM part. The problems in the FERM were closer to the PM exam difficulty.
> Ironically I worked up to the last second on the AM, and finished with an hour to spare in the PM (and I passed).


what is FERM?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Aug 25, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> what is FERM?


The Fundamentals of Engineering Review Manual by Lindeburg. If you don't have you may want to get it. The problems are more difficult, but they are good practices, espically if you are doing General in the afternoon.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Aug 25, 2009)

oh ok, i already have that book. Problems are indeed harder than eitexam.com


----------

